# Hope its nice 2mo



## HOBIE (Feb 15, 2014)

It hasn't been to good in the last few weeks & need to get out on bike !


----------



## Pete H (Feb 16, 2014)

Well it's been lovely here today, went down to my caravan to see if there was any damage after the storms in the week but pleased to say all is good no damage, then went round the nature reserve bird watching for a couple of hours and it was packed with people just I think glad to be out in the sunshine, then back home a lovely Sunday dinner then out in the garden to plant some fruit trees and that's what I call I lovely Sunday. ( to me anyway )


----------



## HOBIE (Feb 17, 2014)

Sounds like you had a good day pete ! Only did about 5m on bike but I also went for a walk.  Its good to get out


----------



## Pete H (Feb 17, 2014)

I work Saturdays so my days off are Sunday and Monday, how our weather can change so quick, beautiful day yesterday which I made the best of but today back to square one, gloomy and rain off and on all day, need these water levels to start dropping now for all the people who are suffering hardships with all these floods, my heart goes out to them..


----------



## HOBIE (Mar 9, 2014)

Out on bike today was nice day


----------



## HERE TINTIN (Mar 9, 2014)

You lucky thing, its been rainy and not so nice here today. Not sure what forecast is for tom. Did you cycle far ? I am waiting for the good weather to start some short walks.


----------



## Copepod (Mar 9, 2014)

There's no such thing as bad weather, just the wrong clothing. Had to take off a layer when cycling today


----------



## HERE TINTIN (Mar 9, 2014)

You are so right, I think you could have the job of being my conscience


----------



## HOBIE (Mar 16, 2014)

Out again on bike, did a few miles & was 3.4 when came in. Must have done more work than I thought ?? Enjoyed again


----------



## HOBIE (May 3, 2014)

At work today & being a bank holiday am planning to be out on ped bike tomorrow. Was nice today so it will prob be terrible tomo


----------



## Northerner (May 3, 2014)

Hope it's a good day up in your neck of the woods Hobie, have a great time!


----------



## Fluffy Jo (May 3, 2014)

Hobie...I want to get out on my bike too.It will only be my second time.I have a questions for you.How to you stop your arse from killing the next day? Mine was sooo sore


----------



## HOBIE (May 4, 2014)

Only did a couple of miles.  Missed the muddy bits cause it must have rained last night.  Was coolish but alright & enjoyed.  Jo would recommend you get some cycling shorts with pads built in. I only use them on long rides but one of my mates uses them on his motorbike. We went to Asia in a 10 day break. 4000 thousand miles in 6 days. Day after day sitting in the same position doing mad speeds makes you ----  Enjoy your bike jo


----------



## HOBIE (May 17, 2014)

Went for a short walk today. Low bg when I came back   Hope to get out on bike tomorrow.  Bar b q weather today


----------

